# How do I go about starting an archery club at high school?



## Short Flight (Jun 3, 2011)

This year in our PE class in my CA high school, we did a two week long archery unit, and after a general consensus with class mates am interested in starting an after school archery club. I have shot before, this isn't just on a whim. I've shot for nearly a year at a range close to my house and've qualified for the JOAD 20 yard Archer (200 pts) award on a sightless wood recurve.
Having already talked to my teacher and recognizing that liability and a place to shoot are the two biggest challenges to get over before even starting the club, how do I: 
Convince the school and district that it's worth their time,
Figure out the insureance/liability factor,
Get the necessary equipment,
And teach a bunch of highschoolers how to shoot?

On top of that what equipment would I need? (the school has 15#-ish bows and fiberglass and wood arrows) If I can convince them to let us shoot in the gym, what could we use to protect the floors? The walls?
How would we get the equipment?

Is there anything else I've forgotten to ask?


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

You may want to contact Keaton Chia. I'll send you his e-mail by PM. Keaton (a Cal grad) is the Director of Easton's Olympic Archery in Schools (OAS) program. http://www.esdf.org/olympic-archery-in-schools/ OAS is dedicated to developing archery programs in middle and high schools in the state. Keaton is a really great guy too. He can tell you how to get equipment, train your coaches, etc.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SF - 

A few other things to consider, but let me throw a different angle at you. See if you can have the PE class at you local range. Their range is already set up, they should have equipment and some manpower to keep everything safe AND insurance, just in case. It might actually cost your school less than setting up their own range. 

Step one s to find either a knowledgeable or at least interested faculty member to take charge. (You could hold classroom training/instruction at the school and live fire at the range.) 

Other option is to contact the NASP (National Archery in the Schools Program) and get their feedback.

Viper1 out.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> SF -
> Step one s to find either a knowledgeable or at least interested faculty member to take charge.
> Other option is to contact the NASP (National Archery in the Schools Program) and get their feedback.
> Viper1 out.


I REALLY encourage you and your teacher to check out the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP).
Web site is www.nasparchery.com 

NASP has already faced the hurdles of insurance liability, how to set it up safely in your school, how to CERTIFY your teacher to safely run the program.

NASP uses some REALLY COOL equipment, which gives snappier, and more accurate performance than those old light recurves and fiberglass arrows.

NASP uses standardized programs nationwide, and provides State and National (and World) championship competitions.

Each State has a State NASP Coordinator, you can find out who is in charve for your state and contact them for more specific information.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is your California NASP info: • California (State # 35)
California DFG Lesa Johnston 916.322.8933 email [email protected] visit the website at http://www.aheia.com/


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Short Flight,

I am a public school teacher and head coach of our archery club. I, several PE teachers, and club coaches were trained and received our Basic Instructor Certification for NASP.

Your teacher advisor/coach need to contact your state's NASP coordinator. In Hawaii, the coordinator's an employee for the Dept. of Land and Natural Resources. NASP is relatively new in Hawaii (3-4 years approx) but there are a handful of Hawaii public schools that have NASP.

If your school is interested in the NASP you should have your teacher/coach initiate the process by getting the approval of the principal first. Next, have your coach contact NASP and get trained. NASP can help with equipment, which, can cost thousands of dollars. 

Our students love archery and shooting the Genesis bows. However, I am intrigued with Easton's OAS and it's emphasis on recurve shooting. I've been looking into that program too. We'll see.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Short Flight said:


> This year in our PE class in my CA high school, we did a two week long archery unit, and after a general consensus with class mates am interested in starting an after school archery club. I have shot before, this isn't just on a whim. I've shot for nearly a year at a range close to my house and've qualified for the JOAD 20 yard Archer (200 pts) award on a sightless wood recurve.
> Having already talked to my teacher and recognizing that liability and a place to shoot are the two biggest challenges to get over before even starting the club, how do I:
> Convince the school and district that it's worth their time,
> Figure out the insureance/liability factor,
> ...


Many want the most program they can get, so they seek out USAA Junior Olympic Archery Development which is the only full time, year around youth archery program in the USA. The USA Archery JOAD program webpages http://usarchery.org/programs/joad-youth-archery has lots of resources including “Where to begin” and “Starting a JOAD Club”. The USAA has created a guide to help clubs become 501 c 3 nonprofits and the JOAD handbook has been recently revised. The USAA also sells club equipment. The USAA is conducting a club leadership seminar in Chula Vista http://usarchery.org/news/2011/04/04/usa-archery-announces-leader-workshop/41705 

The key to starting a club is to look to establish a program that will be sustaining. It’s a waste of time to get a club going only to see it wither away after the first wave of archers graduate. Sustaining programs need leaders that are willing to keep the program going, year after year after year. The example is a scout troop. Parent run the troops and teach the next generation of parents how to run things to the administration passes on from leadership to leadership. The scouts themselves enjoy scouting and are not bogged down trying to run things.

A starting place to sustain leadership is to certify instructors. 
Certified Instructors have the basic knowledge to:
•	Provide curriculum for programs
•	Procure equipment
•	Identify places that are appropriate and safe for shooting
A commitment to help grow target archery is a key to leadership. It takes dedication for sure. Getting a program off the ground is challenging and ultimately rewarding.

Good luck.


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm speaking as someone involved on the school level. This may provide insight into your school starting a club. Your coach/teacher needs to know what program he wants to provide, be very knowledgeable about it and school/district/state policies regarding "weapons" in school. He needs to convince administration of the educational/social benefits of the program. The principal signs off on everything, it's his school and the last thing he wants is controversy. Range location is important, its easy if your school property is large otherwise you need "permission" from PE teachers, cafeteria managers....

The easy part's the training and learning/implementing the archery curriculum. But being that nowadays teachers are swamped with other school obligations, you may have problems recruiting other teachers. Community members are an option, but may have to have background checks to prevent criminals, pedophiles.... on campus.

The biggest issue is equipment and repairs. The principal will not readily throw thousands of dollars into a club. Now, some archery programs may supply everything: backstop, targets, bows, arrows, repair kit.... But most likely, your coach will have to apply and write for grants. He needs to understand that grants ask for specific outcomes that may or may not pertain to archery, i.e., recycling, community service which the club needs to implement within the school archery program.

Finally, the club itself which students are most familiar with. Your advisor(s) and student members need to create a charter, elect officers, recruit and do all the stuff that students need to do to perpetuate, protect the club so it can continue after you leave for college.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Here is some information for anyone interested in running an archery club:
501C3 nonprofit status can help bring in $$$. The USAA JOAD webpages includes a how to become a 501c3 guide: http://usarchery.org/programs/joad-youth-archery/joad-resources 
Easton Sports Development Foundation offers a variety of archery specific grants: http://www.esdf.org/
Archery Trade Association Safety Report http://www.archerytrade.org/archery-a-bowhunting/is-archery-safe.html 
Also, we ask officials to think of archery equipment like baseball or softball bats, a track and field javelin or golf clubs. They all can be used as weapons but they are primarily sporting equipment.


----------



## Short Flight (Jun 3, 2011)

I think my school already belongs to NASP and my current PE teacher certified. As to recruiting, I think many students would jump at the chance to do archery at school, seeing as how it is anticipated by the freshmen and missed by students who have already finished with the program. We also have school wide club chartering in the first few weeks and a 'Club Rush' day about a month into school to recruit members.
I think location is going to prove to be a problem, we're surrounded by residential areas, the gym is under protection by the janitor and basketball coaches, and the football field is off limits to any projectile that is not a ball or a flying football player.
And so will getting new equipment. An old teacher scraped the arrow rests off of all the school bows as he thought they were causing problems and my current teacher was kind of unhappy about having to pull fletching out of the backs of people's hands.


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

Short Flight said:


> I think my school already belongs to NASP and my current PE teacher certified.
> 
> _That's great! Your school should be able to get discounts on supplies. Speak with your area's NASP coordinator he/she may be able to direct your school._
> 
> ...


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

We have designed a target, specifically for archery in the schools programs. It is designed for maximum economy, being completely repairable, with easy arrow removal and no bounce outs. We are offering archery talk members who are involved in archery in the schools, or know someone that is, a special price. If you are interested, please contact Chris Smith [email protected] or call us toll free at 1 888 233 1976


----------

